# New Fl gun law goes into effect Oct. 1, 2011



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

HB-45 Penalties for Violating Firearms Preemption Law by Rep. Matt Gaetz & Sen. Joe Negron to stop local governments and government officials from enacting gun control ordinances in violating of Florida law was signed into law June 1, 2011 and will take effect October 1, 2011. The delay in the effective date is to allow agencies and local governments to REPEAL any and all regulations, policies, and ordinances that violate the firearms preemption law. Beginning Oct. 1, 2011, citizens and organizations may begin bringing actions against agencies and governments for violations.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

So what is going to be repealed or changed in our areas by this law? I get what the law does but what rules or whatever that are active now is it going to change?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

what im told if you raise your arm and your gun shows you cant be arrested now for for it,

gulf breeze will have to lighten back up,:yes:

only gun law that counts is state law

not sure of the rest


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats bullshit.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually... The "preemption law" is the one that says that NO LOCAL or COUNTY gun related laws can be more suppressive than state law.

So... Discharge within city limits is OUT... So is a longer waiting period after purchase... or in the case of Miami-Dade, they cannot make you do the wait period on long guns like before.

Silly laws that say 18 year old cannot carry a hand gun in their ride (loaded if they wish) or open carry on their person where legal are now illegal too.


There is also the other law that chevelle mentioned...
Brent


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

wonder if the doctor will start shooting on his property again , i had heard GB passed an ordnance something like no more then 5 gun shots per day law


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Florida already had a law that made it illegal to pass gun regulations beyond those imposed through state statutes since 1987. 

While Florida has had a law on its books since 1987 that makes it illegal to pass gun regulations beyond state statutes, there was no enforcement mechanism in place. As a result, towns and cities have created ordinances at will. In the process, many of them have criminalized otherwise completely law-abiding citizens who unintentionally ran afoul of arbitrary, localized gun rules.

As a result, the Penalties for Violating Firearms Preemption Law, which forces the repeal of all regulations and policies that violate the firearms preemption law of 1987.

Escambia County has an ordinance that prohibits firearms on county parks property.
Which might be one of those now illegal ordinances that have to be removed.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> Escambia County has an ordinance that prohibits firearms on county parks property.
> Which might be one of those now illegal ordinances that have to be removed.



so i wonder if navy point no weapons sign will have to come down now


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

chevelle427 said:


> what im told if you raise your arm and your gun shows you cant be arrested now for for it,
> 
> gulf breeze will have to lighten back up,:yes:
> 
> ...



Wow, never knew it was like that in GB!!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

the above was local

GB i here is worse


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

So will you be able to open carry in Blackwater now? Does anyone know where I can find out if the law changed? They should make it it easy and just make a link to the laws that are now void.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

chevelle427 said:


> wonder if the doctor will start shooting on his property again , i had heard GB passed an ordnance something like no more then 5 gun shots per day law


*The way I understand the Dr range is this. Before with the State law in place he was within his rights to have and use his private range, the neighbors bitched until Santa Rosa county changed the noise ordinance so he had to stop shooting. Now that Santa Rosa law is gone he SHOULD be able to start using it again, I don't know if he will but if it were me I would just because they used back door politics to accomplish closing him down and lied about stray bullets ( They never found one ) being outside the range. He was very good about when he used the range as well.*

*I too wish they would put up some list of the areas where things changed and what is legal and not. Before the Dr thing happened I used to shoot in my back yard all the time and never had one person complain in 5 years, then one night a guy from the block came over and ASKED me kindly if I would not shoot because it scared his wife. I said I absolutley will stop and apologized for scaring his wife. I wish I could meet the Dr so I could use his range, it's the closest one to me.*


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bump for anyone that has found a list of law changes and would like to post them??? :whistling:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I simply " shoot guns " on my private property
I never say I have a "Range" on my land because having a " Range" brings up issues and " gun range regulations."

sort of like if you buy and sell things , then just buy and sell things.
not that you have a " Business " buying and selling things unless you have a licence , are insured , and pay taxes , etc on the things you buy and sell

the Doctor said he had a " Range " which led to a closer look at his situation , instead of just shooting guns on his private property


----------

